# Mules in Arizona



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I see quite a bit for sale really cheap on craigslist in the pheonix area. I would look around on there


----------



## MikeTucson (May 13, 2012)

Thank you, I had been looking in the Tucson listings. I looked in Phoenix and found a good prospect. Sent it to my trainer for her review.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I've seen some mules advertised on Craigslist, but they are more in the Phoenix are up north. Honestly right now that's probably your best bet. I wish you luck!


----------

